# UPS Query



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello all,

We are having a Microtek inverter [800 kv] in our house as there is issue of load shading always.
That inverter is also having an UPS mode. But somehow sometimes it not function, my pc gets reboot whenever there is a power cut [ not always but sometime] this already costed my one HDD that is making strange noise now.

I am thinking of buying a UPS now, but is it recommended to use an UPS with a inverter already ?
That inverter technician told me [4 years ago] that u should not use UPS after installing inverter.

Need your thoughts on this guys.  _Also suggest some good UPS under 2k. _

Thanks.


----------

